# WOW! just..WOW!



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPM8OR6W6WE#t=143

I want to know where I can buy this stuff and how durable it is!:eyebulge:
NOTHING will ever rust again, no foundations freeze and crack, etc etc etc


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

It contains xylene in the base coat and acetone in the top coat. 
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2013...y-scientific-testing-of-ultraeverdry-in-hd/1/
"Applying the coatings to anything inside a house or apartment is absolutely out of the question. Even outdoors, coming anywhere near the stuff requires nitrile gloves and a P100-rated respirator fitted with organic vapor filters."
It is also sensitive to UV.
http://www.spillcontainment.com/everdryfaqs#3

I think I'll pass.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

My worry with using it would be anything that ever needed or painted ever again would be un-paintable. Other then that, kinda cool.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

There is a new thing they can do with lasers that makes metal repel water (and other liquids) just like that video shows. It is not a coating but instead it changes the surface of the metal permanently.



> Laser-transformed metal so slick that water bounces off


http://www.cnn.com/2015/01/22/us/feat-metal-repels-water-rochester/


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't know if it's the same stuff or not, but I saw another YouTube video recently where this, or a similiar material, was sprayed on walls near pubs in the UK because apparently they have a problem with people leaving the pubs and then taking a leak against the nearest wall. These walls typically belong to other businessess in the area, so it goes without saying the business owners are pissed....pardon the pun. By spraying this material on the walls the unrine immediately splashes back on the person and um....disuades him from using that spot in the future. The security cam videos that were shown were hilarious when the offender essentially took a leak on himself. The video goes on the say that since they've been painting the walls with this product, it has eliminated the problem in those areas. I'ma thinking all it did was push the problem elsewhere, but at least for those businesses immediately around the pubs, they are no longer being used as a public urinal.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I'd like to spray every "under surface" of my truck with that stuff. 

It'll be out of the sunlight, and should never rust!


I wonder how long until concrete chutes use this? You could do 30 feet of run with only 1-2 foot of drop, right?


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

That would make one helluva slip and slide!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

RevWC said:


> That would make one helluva slip and slide!


At first I thought it would....

But I don't think so. 
It wouldn't be slippery enough by itself, 
and you need lots of water for the "lubricating film"... but this won't hold water.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Would make your boat go faster.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

So something that we seem to be taking for granted is the durability of this stuff. Sure, it repels water completely with its nice smooth surface. What happens when I apply it to my windshield? Probably works great in the short run, but will it hold up after 5,000 miles of dust, sand, small rocks, and other debris hitting it at 65mph? Similar concerns for most all other applications hold. Does it keep working after taking numerous hard hits?


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

AdmiralD7S said:


> So something that we seem to be taking for granted is the durability of this stuff. Sure, it repels water completely with its nice smooth surface. What happens when I apply it to my windshield? Probably works great in the short run, but will it hold up after 5,000 miles of dust, sand, small rocks, and other debris hitting it at 65mph? Similar concerns for most all other applications hold. Does it keep working after taking numerous hard hits?


If you go to their web site, you will find that it dries with a white sheen and is not recommended for use on glass. As I posted earlier, it is sensitive to UV. That means if it is used outside, the sun will break down the coating.

From what I gathered, I think the proper use of this coating will be in industrial applications where a vent hood is available to dispel the vapors.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I like the laser treated metal better, use it in a canteen and you get EVERY drop!


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Can you soak your underwear in it to repel stains?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

LMAO! nope, but I hear 50% hydrogen peroxide will fade them out.


----------

